# Cutting tenons



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

I'm a novice woodworker at best, so I'm hoping by joining this forum I'll learn a lot from you experts. I know you're out there, I've looked at some of your work.

So... I'm building my wife a quilt rack. I'm using a mortise and tenon to join the cross members to the sides/frame. I intentionally left the tenon about 1/8" long to stick out a bit, but want them flush to the sides (the glue is drying as we speak on the project.

My question is in your opinion, how would you cut the tenons flush after the glue dries? Saw? Router? Sander?


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

The way I do it is with a flush cutting Japanese saw. It has teeth set on only one side of the blade so it lays flush against your reference surface and leaves no scratches as you cut. I get my Japanese saws from Tashiro's in Seattle. Frank Tashiro has a website and you can order them online from him, or by phone. tashirohardware.com
Flush cut blades cost about $8, plus a handle, about $17. 

I am assuming it is the ends of the tenons you want to cut off. If so, another method is to clamp a piece of wood onto the surface of the face, next to the area you want to flush cut. Set your router on that extra board and lower a straight bit down to within a hair's breadth of the good surface, lock in that depth, then rout off the extra protrusion. You can then sand it clean.


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 10, 2006)

how about at block plane?


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Definetly go with a flush saw. I have purchased several of them and they are well worth the $15 smackers. I agree that you could use MMwoods router method and it would work just fine but IMO I wouldn't want to risk messing up a great piece of work by a router mishap (I have shakey hands). You will also use that flush saw alot in the future if you purchase one now.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

That was my plan, but wanted some input. I have an El Cheapo flush saw and have found with only a few uses that I would like a "more betterer" one...


----------



## Check twice! (Mar 31, 2008)

Terry

That is the best reason to visit the "toy store", got to like it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

A flush saw of will cure alot of small cuts, neatly. :yes: I bought a cheapy first and found it so useful, like you plan, bought a better one.

John


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

You are so right, John. Problem is, between the tool store, fly shop, and music shops, I don't have enough left for the luxuries like food and rent... :laughing: But got to have the necessities like lumber, feathers, and guitar strings. :thumbsup:

Anyone want to recommend another brand of flush saw?

By the way, the fush saw did work just fine and the first coat of poly is drying tonight. I'll try to post pictures in a day or so.


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Terry Beeson said:


> You are so right, John. Problem is, between the tool store, fly shop, and music shops, I don't have enough left for the luxuries like food and rent... :laughing: But got to have the necessities like lumber, feathers, and guitar strings. :thumbsup:
> 
> Anyone want to recommend another brand of flush saw?
> 
> By the way, the fush saw did work just fine and the first coat of poly is drying tonight. I'll try to post pictures in a day or so.


If you cut the board short.........Just break out that good 'ol BOARD STRETCHER.........woodworking secret # 5....... lol


----------

